# Pianist's Children Murdered



## Guest

What a horrible story...

http://www.gramophone.co.uk/classic...ist-vadym-kholodenko-found-dead-in-texas-home

And another story with a news video:

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...-concert-pianist-found-dead-article-1.2568734


----------



## Pugg

Horrible story, always sad to see people get murdered


----------



## Guest

He's now considered "a possible suspect."


----------



## Cosmos

That is horrific. No one should have to experience that.


----------



## Morimur

I really hope Kholodenko wasn't the murderer but as we all know, anything is possible.


----------



## Guest

Morimur said:


> I really hope Kholodenko wasn't the murderer but as we all know, anything is possible.


Yeah, his kids are still dead and his wife is still seriously injured, but I too hope he didn't try to wipe out his own family. I just bought his new Grieg/Schumann CD--I doubt that I'll ever be able listen to or even keep any of his recordings if he did do it.


----------



## Guest

I just read this:

"Texas police said an award-winning concert pianist arrived at his estranged wife's home to pick up their two daughters and found the girls slain in their beds.

The Benbrook police commander, David Babcock, said on Friday that Vadym Kholodenko was not a suspect and that his spouse, who was being treated for multiple stab wounds, faced a mental health evaluation.

Kholodenko won the 2013 Van Cliburn International Piano Competition in Fort Worth. Court records show the couple married in 2010 and filed for divorce in November.

Kholodenko stopped on Thursday morning to pick up five-year-old Nika and one-year-old Michela. Babcock said he found his wife, Sofya Tsygankova, in an "extreme state of distress" and discovered the dead girls. Kholodenko called 911.

Police declined to say how Tsygankova sustained the knife wounds, which are not believed to be life-threatening. Officers are not searching for a suspect in the wounding or the two deaths."

http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/...holodenko-daughters-dead-estranged-wifes-home

So, perhaps he didn't do it. The story seems to change minute by minute!


----------



## KenOC

Update: Kholodenko's estranged wife has been charged with the murders.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712008049687285760


----------



## Guest

That poor man. I can't imagine the pain he's in. May he find some solace in music.


----------



## hpowders

Eighty eight stories in the Naked City. This was one.


----------



## Morimur

KenOC said:


> Update: Kholodenko's estranged wife has been charged with the murders.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712008049687285760


Everything can be taken away in an instant...

*James 4:14*
_What is your life? For you are a mist that appears for a little time and then vanishes._


----------



## Pugg

hpowders said:


> Eighty eight stories in the Naked City. This was one.


Bit harsh isn't it?


----------



## Ilarion

Morimur said:


> Everything can be taken away in an instant...
> 
> *James 4:14*
> _What is your life? For you are a mist that appears for a little time and then vanishes._


Hi Morimur,

Exceptionally deep thinking, Tc colleague :tiphat: My thoughts turned immediately to the victims of the FlyDubai flight that crashed at the airport in Rostov-on-Don...Вечная Память!

From Brahms Requiem:

"All flesh is like grass...It withers away...the flowers fall...

Somewhat off-topic but still relevant: 2011 was that safest year in written Avaition History.

3.5 Billion passengers flew to their destinations - 486 died because of aircraft mishap.

That means something like 0.00017% fatalities - Air Travel is still safer that taking a bath in your own home - More people die from accidents in the bathtub! And then what about the carnage on the highways and byways where people travel by motorcycle, car, bus and so on?


----------



## Pugg

Ilarion said:


> From Brahms Requiem:
> 
> "All flesh is like grass...It withers away...the flowers fall...


Played at my granddad's cremation, goosebumps music .


----------



## KenOC

Ilarion said:


> ...And then what about the carnage on the highways and byways where people travel by motorcycle, car, bus and so on?


 In the US, the auto accident fatality rate is at a very low level, about a third what it was at its peak in 1937 and still going down. Surprise!

Here's another: A student is far more likely to be killed getting on or off a school bus than in a school shooting.


----------



## Ilarion

KenOC said:


> In the US, the auto accident fatality rate is at a very low level, about a third what it was at its peak in 1937 and still going down. Surprise!
> 
> Here's another: A student is far more likely to be killed getting on or off a school bus than in a school shooting.


Hi KenOC,

What you share is valid, but air travel is still safer. For traveling from NY to LA without a care as to time spent, flying is much better than a Greyhound Bus(or any other bus company) and Amtrak.


----------



## KenOC

Ilarion said:


> Hi KenOC,
> 
> What you share is valid, but air travel is still safer.


Yes, I agree. Flying across the country is statistically safer than walking across the road in front of your home. Getting to and from the airport is a different matter.


----------



## Ilarion

KenOC said:


> Yes, I agree. Flying across the country is statistically safer than walking across the road in front of your home. Getting to and from the airport is a different matter.


And I most certainly agree about travel to and from airport - I, however, use the Aeroexpress train to the airport - The few times I traveled by car into Moscow center from the airport quickly convinced me to use the train.


----------



## Guest

And this has what to do with a psychotic woman murdering her children and stabbing herself?


----------



## joen_cph

Attempts at broadening perspectives a bit in such extremely individual, tragic news stories, often marred by sensationalist press characteristics, are only welcome, IMHO.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kontrapunctus said:


> And this has what to do with a psychotic woman murdering her children and stabbing herself?


Probably not too much.

But do refer to the painting below by Pieter Bruegel, "Landscape with the Fall of Icarus" (which coincidentally resides in Brussels):










You could say the horror that this pianist suffered is as much drowned out by other recent and worse violent catastrophes (the multiple terrorist attacks and plane accident in the last few weeks), and in the end, you could say that Icarus' death belongs to all of us. Our personal tragedies go unnoticed in the whole scheme of things. And it's a reality that is so abhorrent and nauseating that it only compounds the sorrow, the unrelenting draw to nihilism.

I feel sad for the wife too. She thought removing the children and herself from the world would be an escape from her own troubles, a way to satisfy her depression and sense of meaninglessness in life. She will end like Icarus too though, and so she must now face the consequences of her own actions.


----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Probably not too much.
> 
> But do refer to the painting below by Pieter Bruegel, "Landscape with the Fall of Icarus" (which coincidentally resides in Brussels):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could say the horror that this pianist suffered is as much drowned out by other recent and worse violent catastrophes (the multiple terrorist attacks and plane accident in the last few weeks), and in the end, you could say that Icarus' death belongs to all of us. Our personal tragedies go unnoticed in the whole scheme of things. And it's a reality that is so abhorrent and nauseating that it only compounds the sorrow, the unrelenting draw to nihilism.
> 
> I feel sad for the wife too. She thought removing the children and herself from the world would be an escape from her own troubles, a way to satisfy her depression and sense of meaninglessness in life. She will end like Icarus too though, and so she must now face the consequences of her own actions.


That's all fine, but I'd like my thread to stay on topic or I request that you close it. If I had hacking skills, I'd take care of the problem myself. And yes, I see the irony of my comments here.


----------

